# Airport extreme and Express working together?



## dr_goodman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all
I have an Airport extreme witch works just fine. It's connected to a switch and the to a firewall before internet.

In my living room I have an dvd recorder that I just wanted to get connected to the net to update its EPG ( electronic tv guide )It have just one connection and that is cat 5.

So I bought an Airport express. Now the trouble starts- how can I configure the Airport express to connect with cat5 to the recorder and wireless to my Airport extreme?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 7, 2008)

Well in the Airport Extreme use the Airport Utility to extend the wireless network. Then setup the Airport Extreme to use the WDS network to connect to the Extreme wireless and extend it. This way everything everything is on the same internal network to share files, connect the Express to your stereo.


----------

